# Georgia Campers



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Just wondering again.....

We live in Blue Ridge, Georgia (Fannin County). We moved here because we had a summer home we loved, we disliked Florida Heat, Paul got transferred, I found a job here, and felt the girls would have a better school life here (no gangs)? It has been very hard because we are outsiders (not born and raised here). Paul has adapted better then me, but I do have my baby dogs to talk too.

Georgia Campers.....Where do you live and why did you settle there?

Hey, other states, start your own!


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

We live in this tiny little town called Rincon - about 16 miles outside of Savannah. We've been in the area for 9 years, 5 were spent in Savannah and the last four in Rincon. We aren't from here either and if you could hear me talk, you'd know that for sure! We actually spent the first 30 years of our life in Wisconsin. My husband was offered a job here with a computer company, so we packed our then 1 and 3 year old girls up and headed south. My husband loves it - no shoveling! I'm not a hot weather person, so it's been a little harder on me. We actually moved out of Savannah because the school systems were so bad and into a neighboring county with much better schools.

We were always tent campers in Wisconsin, but it's way too hot for that here. We've had a pop up for the last two years, but now that our girls are getting older and we also have a four year old boy, we decided it was time for more room. Also, I was tired of walking three kids to the bathroom all night! We've had our Outback for a month and taken it on a maiden voyage to Marion, NC. We're headed to a state park over Labor Day. We've never come as far north as you to camp, but we love to go to Mistletoe State Park in Augusta. Our kids have Fall Break in October and that's where you'll find us. We love it there!

Georgia Campers


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We live in Cherokee County. Here's the story...
We moved down here 2 1/2 years ago from Cape Girardeau, MO. At the time, our daughter was staying behind at Cape, so we anticipated a lot of trips to and fro, and north of Atlanta made since. I work in Alpharetta, so Cherokee County was a good compromise.

Bob


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> We live in Cherokee County. Here's the story...
> We moved down here 2 1/2 years ago from Cape Girardeau, MO. At the time, our daughter was staying behind at Cape, so we anticipated a lot of trips to and fro, and north of Atlanta made since. I work in Alpharetta, so Cherokee County was a good compromise.
> 
> Bob


yup. then i left and went far far away.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick was born Montana, me N. Idaho and both raised N. Idaho. His very early years were Spokane, Wa then the rest of the time in St.Maries, Idaho. I was raised in Lewiston and Kamiah and Troy, Idaho. 21 years ago I was waitressing in Moscow, Idaho and he was Copping.That's how we met. Moved here to Kennewick,Wa. a few months later because the Police Dept. pays so much better here







We get 6" of rain a year here in the desert part of Washington State, little snow in the winter, but summers that are too hot. We are 2 hours from Spokane, Wa 3-4 hours from Seattle, Wa. and 4 hours from Portland, Oregon and about 6 from Boise, Idaho. Location is perfect!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

rebeccaswift said:


> We live in Cherokee County. Here's the story...
> We moved down here 2 1/2 years ago from Cape Girardeau, MO. At the time, our daughter was staying behind at Cape, so we anticipated a lot of trips to and fro, and north of Atlanta made since. I work in Alpharetta, so Cherokee County was a good compromise.
> 
> Bob


yup. then i left and went far far away.








[/quote]

Was it something your Dad said. Send Buddha's.....and have fun there, learn lots to educate us in their culture.


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> We live in Cherokee County. Here's the story...
> We moved down here 2 1/2 years ago from Cape Girardeau, MO. At the time, our daughter was staying behind at Cape, so we anticipated a lot of trips to and fro, and north of Atlanta made since. I work in Alpharetta, so Cherokee County was a good compromise.
> 
> Bob


yup. then i left and went far far away.








[/quote]

Was it something your Dad said. Send Buddha's.....and have fun there, learn lots to educate us in their culture.
[/quote]

lol, no it wasnt something he said. this is just where my husband is stationed.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well i blame my mom. i have lived here in ga all my life,
up until this year i wanted to stay here for a very long time.
but now i would move in a second if i could. i hate the traffic here.








the way they over build EVERYTHING
around your house. even if you have 1,000's of people fighting it.
a school system that thinks trailers are a good thing.
a county that think i should pay more tax on my home than anyone.
a state that taxes your car higher than the anything in the south.

i told my son im showing up to his graduation in a u-haul.
right now that is not too far from the truth.

oh did i say i hate traffic here??

i can only dream for now.

lamar


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> well i blame my mom. i have lived here in ga all my life,
> up until this year i wanted to stay here for a very long time.
> but now i would move in a second if i could. i hate the traffic here.
> 
> ...


Geez Lemur! Don't hold back. Tell us what you really think!









P.S. It ain't gettin' any better, either.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> well i blame my mom. i have lived here in ga all my life,
> up until this year i wanted to stay here for a very long time.
> but now i would move in a second if i could. i hate the traffic here.
> 
> ...


Geez Lemur! Don't hold back. Tell us what you really think!









P.S. It ain't gettin' any better, either.
[/quote]
Hey Lamar! Kennewick,Wa is a very nice place to live! come on up! and we won't even tease you about your accent!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I was born and raised in Polk County in the booming metropolis of Rockmart, but moved to SC where I went to college. My job chasing took us to NC.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> a state that taxes your car higher than the anything in the south.
> 
> lamar


true, but we pay it in State Gas taxes.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I grew up in Habersham County in the little town of Clarkesville. After I retired from the USAF I moved to Cobb County and live in the county but have a Marietta address. As much as I like where I live now, I would prefer to live in Clarkesville. My wife is from Elbert County. I can second CampingNuts observations.

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Growing up in Orlando BD (Before Disney) it looked like the place to stay. It was great!
AD (After Disney) I moved to the east coast of FL. After many years including a few years at NASA/KSC we moved to Alpharetta for my company.
We like being in the "county", which is now the City of Milton, but is still Fulton County with all the associated issues.
After a few years in Texas, we think the weather in North GA is great, much cooler than FL ot Texas, and we do have "seasons".
Now that Brian is in high school, we, as Lamar said, have advised him that after graduation, we may leave (or not) a forwarding address. Franklin NC is looking better every day Julie and Dave!

We have been able to avoid most of the traffic, it is really worse than those outside of the metro area can imagine, (as well as dangerous).

Thanks to technology, I now do not have to travel to the "office" (5 miles) more than once a week, so moving to north GA or NC is an option after high school.
The airport is the real issue, as there is no other major airport in GA, so travel for business brings out the worst in the area. MARTA is an option sometimes, but arriving late evening, driving is better.

Dave


----------



## PhilnKat (May 16, 2007)

We live in Dade county, which is the furthest county northwest in the state. We are disney refugees, leaving orlando in 81 and never looked back. We occasionally drive down to fla to the beach or the keys, and see the growth and traffic jams, and are so glad we are where we are. By the way, we are only five minutes from cloudland canyon st pk. Life is good here!! Phil & Kathy


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

We're jealous of all you Georgia campers who life up near the mountains and all those great parks. We live near the ocean, but if you've ever visited here you know the gnats are so bad you can't even go outside when the weather's nice. They seem to disappear if it's cold or really hot, but if the temperature is perfect for people, it's perfect for gnats! We have found that if we head north of Macon, we're above what we lovingly call the 'gnat line.'


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

We live in Hall County, Georgia on the northern shores of Lake Lanier (when the water is up). My wife was born in a house not 1 mile from where we live now. I was one of those transplanted DEE-troit &@%#$ Yankees.

I dont know how we met, when we met or why we met but, we have been married for 14 years and hopefully a lot longer







.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well......actually I had just graduated from nursing school and Steven was ready to start his own business so we opened up the map of the U.S. and closed our eyes!







We pointed to a town north of Charlotte, stayed there 1 year and moved to the outskirts of Charlotte on the southern end. Been 23 years now. Nothing better than the Carolinas. We have mountains to the west and the ocean to the east. Crazy looking back, but best decision we made.









After remembering that story and how well it has worked out I think I'll use that method on some other decisions in the future........stocks, restaurants, campgrounds.......

Lori


----------

